# Would you change your gender?



## Touko White (May 31, 2016)

DISCLAIMER - Sex/Gender = Same Bloody Thing to me.
Just wondering... would you?
Don't derail this and this is not an EOF thread.

Even if it was just for a while though, but I'd prefer serious answers.
Yes, I would. Thinking about it the last 5 months, I'd want to be a girl... I'm not going to go into why because I started to care about my privacy again.


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2016)

Hmmm... I'd say some things would be easier for me if I were female, since I'm pretty feminine. Alas, I don't think I'd ever go so far as to do it. I am the way I am, and I'm pretty happy as such. If you want to change, you shouldn't feel any shame in it. But equally, it's something you should think through and talk to your family about. If you do it, you'll definitely need their support, and the support of those around you ^^


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2016)

For a day? Yes. I'd love to masturbate as a female. TMI, I know. But why else would you want to try to be the opposite gender?

Now for the rest of my life? Nah.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Y E S
edit: Not for five months.... FOREVER


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

For a day? Yeah, why not? I'll masturbate. Play with my boobs. Maybe become a camgirl online and make lots of money juat for a day. Wouldn't want to become a female for longer than that. I don't want to experience periods or the pain of pregnancy.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 31, 2016)

No I don't think id ever want to become the opposite gender. Maybe as said above for a day would be cool just to see the difference but again forever I think I would regret that.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2016)

I'd be willing to at least try it for a couple months to get a better understanding of how women have to exist in society and how they're expected to act. 
It's one thing to hear it from them, but another to actually live it.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 31, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'd be willing to at least try it for a couple months to get a better understanding of how women have to exist in society and how they're expected to act.
> It's one thing to hear it from them, but another to actually live it.


That does sound like a good answer id probably be willing to do that too


nxwing said:


> For a day? Yeah, why not? I'll masturbate. Play with my boobs. Maybe become a camgirl online and make lots of money juat for a day. Wouldn't want to become a female for longer than that. I don't want to experience periods or the pain of pregnancy.


What if you had a flat chest


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> That does sound like a good answer id probably be willing to do that too
> 
> What if you had a flat chest


Flat chest or not, I'll still play with them


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> That does sound like a good answer id probably be willing to do that too
> 
> What if you had a flat chest




You might be surprised how many guys (and other ladies) there are that prefer women with smaller breasts. I can point you to about ten different subreddits dedicated to that body shape. (but they're all NSFW, so I won't)


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 31, 2016)

No thanks. I'm fine being male. Being 10 years older though? Yeah that's something I'd like.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> No thanks. I'm fine being male. Being 10 years older though? Yeah that's something I'd like.



Wanna trade? If I could go through puberty again with the knowledge I have now I'd be unstoppable.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> No thanks. I'm fine being male. Being 10 years older though? Yeah that's something I'd like.


Being 10yrs older means you're closer to death though


----------



## raulpica (May 31, 2016)

Thirty3Three said:


> For a day? Yes. I'd love to masturbate as a female. TMI, I know.


I'm glad I'm not alone, I suppose 



GalladeGuy said:


> No thanks. I'm fine being male. Being 10 years older though? Yeah that's something I'd like.


Then in 10 years you'll want to be 10 years younger. Life sucks.



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Wanna trade? If I could go through puberty again with the knowledge I have now I'd be unstoppable.


I often think the same thing. Damn.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Being 10yrs older means you're closer to death though



Don't fear the Reaper


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Being 10yrs older means you're closer to death though


-snip-


----------



## raulpica (May 31, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Don't fear the Reaper


Or you'll fear the Diaper.


...wait this isn't EoF is it


----------



## mashers (May 31, 2016)

I wouldn't. I don't like girl parts, so I wouldn't want them stuck to my body. No offence to those with girl parts, they're just not for me.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Don't fear the Reaper


I fear the reaper. The reaper is my greatest fear xD

and why not


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2016)

I've had a long period where I wanted to take HRT to change me gender to female.
Ultimately, I settled for being a girly boy and these days I'm more boyish then girly.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I fear the reaper. The reaper is my greatest fear xD
> 
> and why not



Love that song. 
And I understand that mindset. But over the years I came to realize that death isn't necessarily what I'm afraid of: What I fear is being gone. 
But death is really just a side effect of life, and we all face it eventually. Nobody gets out alive. 
So we have to live as best and as fully as we can before our number is called, so to speak.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2016)

mashers said:


> I wouldn't. I don't like girl parts, so I wouldn't want them stuck to my body. No offence to those with girl parts, they're just not for me.



Same here 
(insert LGBT flag here)


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Love that song.
> And I understand that mindset. But over the years I came to realize that death isn't necessarily what I'm afraid of: What I fear is being gone.
> But death is really just a side effect of life, and we all face it eventually. Nobody gets out alive.
> So we have to live as best and as fully as we can before our number is called, so to speak.



What I fear is being gone.
What I fear is being gone.
What I fear is being gone.

Yes.

You don't know anything, people eventually forget you. The experience of death is currently uncomprehensible.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 31, 2016)

No thanks. I like being female XD


----------



## BORTZ (May 31, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> DISCLAIMER - Sex/Gender = Same Bloody Thing to me.


But thats not right, and I do not care who's toes I step on. Between sex and gender, synonyms they might be, but not the same. Sex refers to the biological binary of either male or female.  There is no in between, outside of birth defects or other biological issues. 





Gender is a much for fluid term, at least as far as today goes. You can change your gender just by thinking about it hard enough, as far as tumblr is concerned. Do you see where I’m going with this? It is now possible to absolve yourself of guilt by working enough academic nuance into a word to fundamentally change it — in your favor.




But as long as we are talking about physically changing the way your body fuctions and what sexual reproductive organs you have, the term is "sex".


To answer your question, no. I would not change my sex. I am happy with who I am. Going through some sort of surgery to experience what the other sex feels like for any ephemeral amount of time would _NOT_ be worth it to me.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 31, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Love that song.
> And I understand that mindset. But over the years I came to realize that death isn't necessarily what I'm afraid of: What I fear is being gone.
> But death is really just a side effect of life, and we all face it eventually. Nobody gets out alive.
> So we have to live as best and as fully as we can before our number is called, so to speak.


I agree. The scary part isn't the dying itself, but just the thought that you will no longer think or move, and after time, people will just forget you ever existed.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I agree. The scary part isn't the dying itself, but just the thought that you will no longer think or move, and after time, people will just forget you ever existed.


You got ninjad boiiiiiiiiii


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> You got ninjad boiiiiiiiiii


RIPPPPPP


----------



## mashers (May 31, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> The scary part isn't the dying itself,


Depends how you die


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> RIPPPPPP


This thread turned extremely dark xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mashers said:


> Depends how you die


I think dying awake would be more easy mentally then dying asleep. At least you get to say goodbye to your family then.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 31, 2016)

mashers said:


> Depends how you die


Yeah, that's true. Death can be terrifying if you die in the wrong way. (Like being stabbed for example.)


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

New thread for talking about death 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/discussion-death.429043/

Sorry OP


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 31, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> You don't know anything, people eventually forget you. The experience of death is currently uncomprehensible.



I don't want to get off on too much of a tangent here, but as sex and death are two of the main driving forces in society I think they're inexorably linked. 
You're right. People are forgotten in time. That's why we have to make our mark on the world. We have to build things, or create things, that will live on when we're gone. And more than our marks on the world, we also have to make our marks on people. They are the ones who will carry our memory as far as they can. They are the ones who will be most influenced by who we were, and live differently because of how we affected them. 
For instance, I'm not the same man I would have been had I never known Densetsu. I'm a better man because of his influence. And I hope that people will say the same for me when I'm gone.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I don't want to get off on too much of a tangent here, but as sex and death are two of the main driving forces in society I think they're inexorably linked.
> You're right. People are forgotten in time. That's why we have to make our mark on the world. We have to build things, or create things, that will live on when we're gone. And more than our marks on the world, we also have to make our marks on people. They are the ones who will carry our memory as far as they can. They are the ones who will be most influenced by who we were, and live differently because of how we affected them.
> For instance, I'm not the same man I would have been had I never known Densetsu. I'm a better man because of his influence. And I hope that people will say the same for me when I'm gone.



Before I start I made a new thread
http://gbatemp.net/threads/discussion-death.429043/

Yeah, that's why I keep trying to influence creations. Like, pictochat3D was my idea but it was thanks to tjessx that is was possible. All I did was drive him but within driving someone you are also part of the project so you still have some mark. 

It's also partly why I want to be a reporter so bad top kek


----------



## Justinde75 (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Being 10yrs older means you're closer to death though


Are you scared of Death?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Are you scared of Death?


Very, but please. Talk in the thread I made


----------



## Justinde75 (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Very, but please. Talk in the thread I made


Just saw it sorry haha


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Just saw it sorry haha


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 31, 2016)

Not even for an hour. I'm pretty happy with my body, who I am and how I came out. Hella sexy. 

I understand everyone is different and sometimes you don't feel like "you."
Shoulda had a Snickers...


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 31, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> DISCLAIMER - Sex/Gender = Same Bloody Thing to me.
> Just wondering... would you?
> Don't derail this and this is not an EOF thread.
> 
> ...




Well, nobody changed it because they wants to. Just like born gay people cannot became a straight because its not a matter of choice. Can straight people want to change to gay ? No, they cannot do that. It is the same thing for some people born that way about gender changer. Its not their choice because they feel that they are in the wrong body and they aren't happy with themselves. They want to be happy and thats why they want to change their sexuality gender. Its not a choice at all.


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2016)

-snip-
You should just accept people for what they are. If a biological man identifies as a woman, then that's that. I really don't see the issue. At the end of the day, it's just people wanting to be able to identify themselves as what they feel they are.


----------



## amoulton (May 31, 2016)

Yeah if it's a genie in a bottle kinda thing I'd try it out for a few days, but I'm so not about going under the knife IRL.


----------



## Issac (May 31, 2016)

As I interpreted this question as a "would you change your gender permanently", the answer would be "No". 

But if it was one of those magic spells that turns one into the other gender for a day: Sure why not? Just to see how much different everything is. Both physical differences; how masturbation would feel, sex (if I was able to get it) and the social differences; how would I be treated differently?


----------



## osm70 (May 31, 2016)

So, I am male. And I am 20 years old. I don't care about genders at all. I hate it when I fill a form or something and they ask me what my gender is. They might as well ask my eye color. I mean, what's the difference between those questions?

Let's talk about differences between genders.
1. They look differently.
2. Different ways of doing sex.
3. Different pronouns.
And that's it.

So, I wouldn't change my gender, but if it did change on its own for some reason, I wouldn't care. "I am a girl now? OK."
Actually, I am not sure if I would even notice right away...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2016)

" DISCLAIMER - Sex/Gender = Same Bloody Thing to me."
In religious discussions we occasionally see people call atheism just another religion, in those cases I have to ask for a term for a lack of religion. In this case though sex = outward, possibly biological for certain purposes, manifestation of features, gender = the thing you head reckons it is was a useful distinction as far as language goes.

Anyway much like the previous thread I can't switch off the scientist part of my head. To that end I would be curious as to the mechanics of the situation, which is to say am I going to think differently? Even if I think differently on a chemical level then what is societal imprinting that I might retain? I have not really read any studies on those from isolated youths and most other things I see are pretty flawed experiments.

Going back to the religion thing though then much like a lack of religion I would say I generally have a lack of internal awareness/consideration of gender, perhaps not to the extent of some but generally it is an abstract concept I get to emulate if it is part of a conversation I am in (if you have ever done or seen the slightly self effacing humour line, ask about the weather.... conversation pattern with an elderly person then same idea really).

Flick a switch and see for a day or three? I would argue it would be foolish not to.

Permanent? Nah, testosterone and whatever else combined with basically no effort has left me with enough strength that most women I see would have to work quite hard to equal. Energy (food) to power that is cheap and there are no real other downsides to it -- not being able to get into truly tiny places is not a great concern. Equally with society the way it is... With all that in mind then from a functional perspective it would make sense to stick being a testicle sporter.



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Wanna trade? If I could go through puberty again with the knowledge I have now I'd be unstoppable.


You would voluntarily go through puberty again? And they call me a masochist. A while back it turned out peanuts and I do not get along any more at all (we had never been the best of friends but this was worse) and I had a bit of a throat shrinking episode. It stopped long before breathing was in any way worried but it did make it sound and feel like my voice was breaking again. The sense of dread that created...



BurningDesire said:


> I think dying awake would be more easy mentally then dying asleep. At least you get to say goodbye to your family then.


A favourite comedy sketch runs
[god squad representative]and after you die you get to see your family again
[comedian]But what if I have been good?

-snip-

Where is it defined as a mental illness? Historically it might have been but presently both the big manuals of psychiatry would argue otherwise. Equally even if it is a mental illness is it worth attempting to change things or rather just make people able to lead happy lives (the "cure" being worse than the affliction sort of thing)? As far as I can see it does not raise danger to themselves or others inherently because of the situation.

There are various chromosomal aberrations that can change some of that (XYY syndrome being one of the more well known).

Why is the public toilet thing an issue? I would be far more worried about someone with transmissible crotch rot being on the toilet before and there is precious little you can do about that.


----------



## dimmidice (May 31, 2016)

if its temporary i would. i'd love to experience that for a few days. permanently? hell no, i love pissing while standing.


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> if its temporary i would. i'd love to experience that for a few days. permanently? hell no, i love pissing while standing.


Who says you can't piss while standing when you're a girl?

Okay, it'd be pretty weird and it may be hard but it's possible


----------



## dimmidice (May 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Who says you can't piss while standing when you're a girl?
> 
> Okay, it'd be pretty weird and it may be hard but it's possible


well, you'd need an accessory to aim. and the aiming is the best part!


----------



## LittleFlame (May 31, 2016)

Spoiler: Reaction Image











No seriously though hell no


----------



## Sliter (May 31, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> *You should just accept people for what they are*. If a biological man identifies as a woman, then that's that. I really don't see the issue. At the end of the day, it's just people wanting to be able to identify themselves as what they feel they are.


That's a funny thing because they don't accept the own body but want to be accepted ... very hipocrite if you ask me :v
Also Iknow how is hard to accept the own body as it is ...


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> well, you'd need an accessory to aim. and the aiming is the best part!


This may sound off weird but, 3 female friends of mine have been able to piss while standing without any accessory (from my POV)


----------



## LittleFlame (May 31, 2016)

osm70 said:


> So, I am male. And I am 20 years old. I don't care about genders at all. I hate it when I fill a form or something and they ask me what my gender is. They might as well ask my eye color. I mean, what's the difference between those questions?
> 
> Let's talk about differences between genders.
> 1. They look differently.
> ...


We're biologically different as well seriously one google search man


----------



## dimmidice (May 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> This may sound off weird but, 3 female friends of mine have been able to piss while standing without any accessory (from my POV)


are they using the finger pushing technique? i heard about that one ages ago.


----------



## Armadillo (May 31, 2016)

Forever, no. 

For a day to see what's it's like, probably.


----------



## Sliter (May 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> This may sound off weird but, 3 female friends of mine have been able to piss while standing without any accessory (from my POV)


it very childsh thouth .. Is not doing sit down ow standing, both can be done by males or females, but will be different on their own way


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> are they using the finger pushing technique? i heard about that one ages ago.


It seems like it. They were also kinda like bending their "thing" towards the stall


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 31, 2016)

No, I would not. I'm not curious about being a female even slightly and I'd like *not *being on their place, besides me *loving *being a male


----------



## osm70 (May 31, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> We're biologically different as well seriously one google search man


I guess. But why does it matter? I don't think it does. I don't care how my body works.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 31, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Being transgender is a mental illness.


What makes it a mental illness? Please explain.


nxwing said:


> Who says you can't piss while standing when you're a girl?
> 
> Okay, it'd be pretty weird and it may be hard but it's possible


You can't piss everywhere when you're a girl.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 31, 2016)

Y'okay serious time Cammy you're young and a lot of people think about this stuff in their teenage years including me which just ended up in me thinking to myself "I fucking love cute shit is all" and a lot of people decide in the end "Oh right i like women after all but more to sleep with them and less to be one" you get what i'm saying? It's completely fine and natural to think about this sort of stuff but you shouldn't rush to decisions like any sex changes alright? most people end up regretting that talk to your parents about this stuff or get a psychiatrist, they're completely confidential and they can't even tell your parents what you tell them.


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> What makes it a mental illness? Please explain.
> 
> You can't piss everywhere when you're a girl.


You can. It's just that most girls are shy and/or will be ashamed by doing it.


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2016)

Sliter said:


> That's a funny thing because they don't accept the own body but want to be accepted ... very hipocrite if you ask me :v
> Also Iknow how is hard to accept the own body as it is ...


Sorry, I guess my wording was bad  I just think people could be more accepting with regards to what others identify as ^^


----------



## LittleFlame (May 31, 2016)

Reasons i would not want to be a girl "Periods" that is all


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Reasons i would not want to be a girl "Periods" that is all


What about the pain of labor or whatever you call it?


----------



## LittleFlame (May 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What about the pain of labor or whatever you call it?





Spoiler: gross comic incoming


----------



## Sliter (May 31, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> What makes it a mental illness? Please explain.


not that it a illness but is an disorder, like people that think they shound't have a leg and want to take this out, but another level, in soft words: not accepting youself 



ScarletKohaku said:


> Sorry, I guess my wording was bad  I just think people could be more accepting with regards to what others identify as ^^


I see xD
BUt it still the part that the own person don't accept how they are :/

A lot f trans people Ive met are all " I wnat cute stuff so i'm female?"! "I love females so I'm male " " omg blue/pink is my color! I must have the wrong sex!"
BUt is not like that ... you can be a man and like cute stuff ( MOE IS LIFE LOLOLOLO) , females can love females, males can love males and color define shit! You don't have to be the "oposite"(I don't agre this word but here we go XD) to be like this... society can not look nice at you but is not chaging to try fit that will do :/


----------



## Hells Malice (May 31, 2016)

Magically for a day with no consequences? Suure. Why not. Would be pretty fun.

Otherwise nope. I would never even consider such a thing. I like being pretty in MMOs so I play as female characters, but IRL I have no realistic interest in being a girl.


----------



## Bimmel (May 31, 2016)

I don't need to be a woman. I play with my own breasts.

Men can have it all.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2016)

You mean if I could just change it without doing HRT and surgery? Like, just wake up one day and be male? That'd be tits.


----------



## endoverend (May 31, 2016)

If we're going the "magical wizard in the forest magically changes your sex for a week" route then why the hell not? But in terms of the medical procedures involved, no way. I'm probably way too much of a coward to even think about undergoing something like that under the gaze of my friends and family, let alone the costs and lifestyle changes associated with it.


----------



## mgrev (May 31, 2016)

waking up one day as the opposite gender, without any hassle? i'm sold


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2016)

Not permanently. But if I could be a girl for a day, I would just to know what it's like (and to play with my tits and vagina   )


----------



## Bimmel (May 31, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Not permanently. But if I could be a girl for a day, I would just to know what it's like (and to play with my tits and vagina   )








It's dangerous to go alone. Take this!


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2016)

It's no secret that I am transgender and honestly if I could take an overnight process, I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## DKB (May 31, 2016)

Fuck that. No.


----------



## KingVamp (May 31, 2016)

Should have gave examples and be specific. 

Be like Ranma 1/2. Where certain conditions are set. 

Or

A complete shapeshifter. 

Not just changing the outside, but fully changing the person. 

Permanent vs Temporary 

Intersex Caught in between. Seems like a lot of people just want a easy way to aim.  

Other than social, periods and pregnancy, I wouldn't mind being a girl,  I guess. Not actively want it. Probably not permanently because it wasn't what I was born
as.  Don't get me wrong, if it was forced on me like Ranma, I'll be mad. Tho what can you do? Wouldn't try to change back, in risk of making things worse. 

Plus, wouldn't risk surgery even if it is a complete change and no matter how"safe". Even if it was temporary. 

Stepping on toes too. Transgender may not be a choice,  but changing your body is.


----------



## joyoshi (Jun 1, 2016)

While I do have quite a few feminine traits, it'd be too hard for me to get used to. I'd love to try it for a few days though.


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, I have lived my entire life as a man, so having a chance to explore the other side of the coin I would surely appreciate. Whether I'd want to stay like that, I won't know for sure unless I've actually experienced it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvskid (Jun 1, 2016)

Women have everything easier for them so i guess i can see why someone would think about wanting to be one. As far as pregnancy goes if you don't have kids you won't have to worry about the pain from it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Women have everything easier for them so i guess i can see why someone would think about wanting to be one. As far as pregnancy goes if you don't have kids you won't have to worry about the pain from it.


Periods can really fucking suck though. 'Specially if you have PMS.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

I wouldnt mind if it was for a day, so i would know how it would feel like to be female


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 1, 2016)

I would for a while, if I really liked it then it would be forever.

I just really wish I was dead


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Women have everything easier for them


Though I am as much a fan of laughing at the people that seem to want to liken the treatment of women in the first world today to some shithole hundreds of years ago I would struggle to say things have achieved parity, let alone gone past that into easier for women in all things or even all the things many hold to be important.


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 1, 2016)

Currently transitioning to female. Never looked back.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 1, 2016)

Interesing thread. Sexual fantasy bs aside, rationally thinking, the female gender is the strong gender while the male is weak since woman have it harder in life biologically and at work. So, while it would be interesing to experience how it is to be female, there is no chance that a male would sacrifice his easier life for being female unless he is actually a girl trapped in a male body.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 1, 2016)

no


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2016)

Hmm no, I'm fine as a guy, hahaha.


----------



## Xanthe (Jun 1, 2016)

Sure! For a day maybe! I'd probably "have fun" for the day and call it quits


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 1, 2016)

For a day: sure why not
Forever: If it's surgery, no. If I just magically fully change into the opposite sex, sure why not


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 1, 2016)

this is what i'm going through rn


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

Hmm...


----------



## SonicCloud (Jun 1, 2016)

Nah im fine with my gender


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Jun 1, 2016)

Never


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 1, 2016)

It certainly would be an experience to remember, albeit probably a disturbing one.  From my perspective (and many other's I'm sure), I've lived my life as a guy for such a long time, I haven't just become accustomed to it; I simply can't imagine any scenario in which I would need or want to be a woman.  And if I became a woman, that would be such a sharp change in my life (for lack of a better term), I may not be able to handle it very well.  It's not like I'd be _traumatized, _but it certainly wouldn't be a pleasant experience for me.


----------



## Exeplosion (Jun 2, 2016)

No. Of course not. Why would. Ew.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge


----------



## TecXero (Jun 2, 2016)

Meh, sure, why not. I doubt much would change for me, but I wouldn't mind trying something different as long as I have to option to switch back.


----------



## Chary (Jun 2, 2016)

No thanks. Being a guy doesn't sound fun at all. Except maybe the whole no periods thing but I digress.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 2, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Women have everything easier for them so i guess i can see why someone would think about wanting to be one. As far as pregnancy goes if you don't have kids you won't have to worry about the pain from it.


Easier? Not at all, i'd never want to be a woman becuase they have 10 times harder than guys have lol.
On topic thou, if i felt like a woman then i'd change to a woman but i'm pretty sure that i'm a dude.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 2, 2016)

Are you kidding? Of course I would.
I've always sexually identified as someone born into immense wealth.

I'm trans-successful.


----------



## Nirmonculus (Jun 2, 2016)

Lol it's pathetic to hear men not wanting to be women because of labor pain and periods. Makes women really stronger of the two gender. Seems not man enough to be a woman.

OP, if you want to change gender, go ahead, it's your body. If you are unhappy with what you have now and you have the power to change it then why not. Hopefully, you get a lot of support from friends and family and don't let bigoted remarks hinder you from what you want. Remember it is your happiness and not theirs. In anycase if you are young, you may have to mull over it for some time and be sure it is really what you want. It can be quite risky of a journey.

All the luck and love. <3


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2016)

Nirmonculus said:


> Lol it's pathetic to hear men not wanting to be women because of labor pain and periods. Makes women really stronger of the two gender. Seems not man enough to be a woman.


I don't see why it's pathetic. I'm biologically female and I sometimes have period pains so bad that I'm laying on the floor screaming because of how bad they are, even when I'm on birth control to try and control them. Why would anyone wanna go through that?
That's one of the reasons I want to transition to male. (though really not the main reason and I probably wouldn't want to transition to male if that were the only reason I disliked being female)


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes so i can take @Cherry Pie 's anal virginity


----------



## Nirmonculus (Jun 2, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I don't see why it's pathetic. I'm biologically female and I sometimes have period pains so bad that I'm laying on the floor screaming because of how bad they are, even when I'm on birth control to try and control them. Why would anyone wanna go through that?
> That's one of the reasons I want to transition to male. (though really not the main reason and I probably wouldn't want to transition to male if that were the only reason I disliked being female)



Period pain can be controlled by taking in the right diet for your body, when your body is in pain it is trying to tell you something. I barely feel anything when I'm on my period but that is a very relative thing and is different to each women.
Although I prefer to be with women, I wouldn't change my body to be male. What I want to change however is people's narrow minded view of gender, sexuality, and identity but that seems a hard undertaking than changing one's body.


----------



## Langin (Jun 2, 2016)

My impulsive answer would be yes but the longer I think about it and the more information I see regarding this matter(and the older I get) the less I want it. I still think being a woman(I want to say girl but being 21 years old...) is something I totally wouldn't mind.(as a matter of fact I would even enjoy it I think)

I'll spare you guys the bloody details but those are my thoughts in a nutshell.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 2, 2016)

I would change my gender as I was born a male and also identify as a male. Although a lot of my friends are trans or gender fluid and I have no problem with it whatsoever. Also happy pride month everyone!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 2, 2016)

As a trans man I don't know how to approach the question.

If it meant that I could flawlessly transition overnight and without repercussions, then hell yes.

Alternatively if it meant that I'd wake up identifying myself as a woman, I don't think I'd say no to that, provided the 'spell' or whatever ensures I'm happy with it and not experiencing dysphoria. I think being a woman could be interesting, though that thought probably does rely on a lot of internalised stereotyping.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Yes so i can take @Cherry Pie 's anal virginity


strap ons man they've been getting advanced


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Yes so i can take @Cherry Pie 's anal virginity


I'm not gay


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

Please don't shitpost or I'll rip your kitchen out and send you some shit from Cheap Kitchens UK... this is a serious thread.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope, but I would probably change my species, like in that disturbing greek movie.
And live some time as a crow perhaps. Oh, yes, those troll master birds are awesome.
Or like in that other disturbing Kevin Smith movie about the walrus.
Hmmm... nope, better not.


----------



## Crusylicious (Jun 2, 2016)

Thought about this most of my life and the short answer is yes.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Please don't shitpost or I'll rip your kitchen out and send you some shit from Cheap Kitchens UK... this is a serious thread.


it's a given that there's gonna be some shitposting besides you're known to do it yourself as well so don't even comment on others doing it :/


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> it's a given that there's gonna be some shitposting besides you're known to do it yourself as well so don't even comment on others doing it :/


You're talking to the biggest hypocrite ever here. ^^
Sorry... I can't help this. Not in the right state of mood...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2016)

Assuming we're talking "changing gender" and not "changing sex" (as many of the responses seem to be), then I would be basically going back at square one.
I think changing one's "gender" is essentially impossible considering that perception is thought to be related to brains. Perhaps if one's brain chemistry and structure were to change in an individual. Though I certainly think one can be confused about their gender.

On the topic of changing one's sex, then yes.

Off topic;


GamerzHell9137 said:


> Easier? Not at all, i'd never want to be a woman becuase they have 10 times harder than guys have lol.


I think statistics tend to show an opposite scenario. Rather, I'm perplexed by the notion of some group having it harder. Is it a thin veiled superiority complex perhaps? Either sex has it's pros and cons to it.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 2, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Assuming we're talking "changing gender" and not "changing sex" (as many of the responses seem to be), then I would be basically going back at square one.
> I think changing one's "gender" is essentially impossible considering that perception is thought to be related to brains. Perhaps if one's brain chemistry and structure were to change in an individual. Though I certainly think one can be confused about their gender.
> 
> On the topic of changing one's sex, then yes.
> ...


Woah Lun-Run it's been forever since you even posted anywhere ;O;


----------



## AileenLumina (Jun 3, 2016)

I suspect a little lack of knowledge about nonbinary genders, which is why I'll just go ahead and leave this here: http://www.nonbinary.org

Chack out that site if you don't exactly feel 100% male or 100% female. It's most likely worth it. ^^ I'm genderfluid myself, my gender switches from time to time, although it doesn't switch between just male and female but between (20% male) and (100% female). My sex is female, if that even means anything (to me, it doesn't really matter because I'm also bisexual but sexuality is yet another topic). ^^

Edit: Also, if someone could change my username to Aileen Lumina, it would be much appreciated!  I don't like it anymore, it's a leftover from when I wasn't fully aware of my gender identity.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2016)

AidanLumina said:


> I suspect a little lack of knowledge about nonbinary genders, which is why I'll just go ahead and leave this here: http://www.nonbinary.org
> 
> Chack out that site if you don't exactly feel 100% male or 100% female. It's most likely worth it. ^^ I'm genderfluid myself, my gender switches from time to time, although it doesn't switch between just male and female but between (20% male) and (100% female). My sex is female, if that even means anything (to me, it doesn't really matter because I'm also bisexual but sexuality is yet another topic). ^^
> 
> Edit: Also, if someone could change my username to Aileen Lumina, it would be much appreciated!  I don't like it anymore, it's a leftover from when I wasn't fully aware of my gender identity.


best would be to pm a mod about a name change


----------



## Lucar (Jun 3, 2016)

Every man in this thread right now: 






Sorry.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 3, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm not gay


Yet


----------



## Xuman (Jun 3, 2016)

Would I do it? No, im happy with my dna. Should you do it? Idk, its not about me.

("You" refers to the general populace, not one person fyi)

I believe that if someone wants to do it, that they should if its something they truly want to do. Too much i see in media about people doing it, but it feels like that its all because its a huge craze or fashion statement. Or to get special attention since it seems like if you dont agree with trans (and i mean just disagreement. Not hateful words or actions) then you are basically hitler. (This is purely based on media, the community i live in, and is not me speaking for anyone else.)

People naturally dont like change. So if you change yourself, expect both hate and praise. Expect support and hardship. But neither praise or hate should matter to you.

Also you have to understand that if you decide to go for an operation, thats permanent and no amount of science can undo whats done. So be 1000% sure on that.

Tl;dr

Dont change for others. Dont change for popularity. Dont change for anything but you. You are what matters to you the most. If you are fluid be fluid. If stagnate be that. Just be happy.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 4, 2016)

hearing people arguing about what gender is the stronges makes me a bit angry actually

imo there is no stronger gender, only strong personalities.


----------

